# Should my sheep be having another lamb?



## PyrOfTheFlock (Apr 8, 2014)

We've been waiting weeks for my ewe Clover to lamb, she had shallow sides and was starting to bag up several weeks ago and we had been thinking it would be any day now since then. She was huge compared to our other two yearling ewes and she waddled around like she was carrying quite the load. Altogether we have 7 lambs now, all pretty much what we would expect, smaller twins and larger singles as well as smaller lambs from smaller ewes. But Clover has only had the one lamb and she probably had it around 9:00 this morning. The lamb is pretty big but Clover is still quite large looking. She doesn't have anything hanging out of her though and I haven't found a bag or afterbirth anywhere in the sheep pen, though she very well could have eaten it by the time I got there as the lamb was already clean and dry when I went down there at 11:00am. I moved her out of the calfhut and she did go over to the hay and eat, she doesn't seem like anything is wrong with her, is it possible she will have another or possibly has one stuck in her or would she be acting differently if that were the case? I'm just surprised at how big she is compared to our other yearlings. If she should be having another then I should be worried at this point, since it's been several hrs since she had the first. I would post pics but they are on my phone and I've tried sending them to my email but they haven't shown up, if pics are needed though I can find the cord to transfer them to my computer.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 8, 2014)

I would possibly check. We had a ewe deliver small twins after looking like a bus all winter long. We never found an afterbirth which isn't odd for us since most of the time we find the ewe's after the fact and well away from where they lambed. she was acting oddly though.
The next day she delivered another small lamb and two more under developed lambs.

If she is acting fine I would say she is done.
If not either check her yourself or call a vet out to do so.

Is she in an area where you would find the afterbirth ( jugged, small pen) or is she out in a larger area?


----------



## PyrOfTheFlock (Apr 8, 2014)

Dang, she was carrying five babies? That's amazing! Was the small lamb born the next day alive?

She is in a small pen that would make it easy to find the afterbirth, all of our sheep but one have had their babies in the same calfhut she was standing in today too, I checked all over the pen and in the calfhuts and there was no afterbirth or even blood as far as I could tell. When I went to check on them for the third time around 3pm, about 6 hrs after she had her first lamb, there was a small amount of what looked like afterbirth right behind her that had not been there the other times I checked, it had two weird white ring looking things in it, not sure if that means anything. She is pretty much acting normal so I will keep an eye on her for now.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 9, 2014)

That was probably it. Some ewes will eat their afterbirths.

Unfortunately the third little lamb was still born.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 9, 2014)

sounds like there was just the one
 congrats


----------



## PyrOfTheFlock (Apr 9, 2014)

So far all of my ewes have eaten their afterbirths. And thanks! I wish I could upload some pics of the lamb, she is the cutest one yet! She has a black mask, black legs, and a cookies and cream type body pattern. If I find the wire to transfer them then I will certainly show pics of all of my sheep and lambs!


----------

